# Date code on the car and motor I need



## cole2rich (May 27, 2014)

I have a 65 GTO with a date code on the trim tag as 9b (early build). I want to buy the correct motor for that car date coded appropriate. Would that be a 1964 dated motor because the casting number would be different from a 65 I think. Thanks for any help on this.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, it would be a '64 dated engine, but coded for '65 (2-letter code on front of block). So you would need an August '64 dated block. Good luck with that.....


----------

